# Paramount + Removing MOST of the Star Trek Movies 8-31-2022.



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

8-25-2022 at 5:25 AM - PDT

I apologize for the tardiness of this Post, but I'm reporting this here, now.

Paramount + Streaming is removing MOST of the Star Trek Movies on 8-31-2022.
If you want to reminisce about Star Trek movie history, and watch these movies
one more time, do so before 8-31-2022.

As a bonus, I found that Star Trek the Motion Picture was remastered in 4K. Though,
for me, I'm NOT able to view 4K as we only have Full 1080i HD TVs in the house.


TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm kinda baffled that the entire collection is still available on Amazon Prime. The TV series were removed from Prime a while back.

Where will they go if not on Paramount+?


----------



## Bender The Lab (7 mo ago)

harsh said:


> I'm kinda baffled that the entire collection is still available on Amazon Prime. The TV series were removed from Prime a while back.
> 
> Where will they go if not on Paramount+?


Vudu, itunes, etc.

They go on sale quite often, as low as $19.99 for all 10 movies.

Then the new trilogy has been as low as $9.99 for all 3.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bender The Lab said:


> Then the new trilogy has been as low as $9.99 for all 3.


Still seems overpriced. Stupid Kelvin time line.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

TimeLord04 said:


> 8-25-2022 at 5:25 AM - PDT
> I apologize for the _tardiness_ of this Post, but I'm reporting this here, now.


.. or that _tardisness_??


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

makaiguy said:


> .. or that _tardisness_??


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! LOVE it! 


TimeLord04


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

TimeLord04 said:


> As a bonus, I found that Star Trek the Motion Picture was remastered in 4K.


It's a brand new version of the film with updated special effects namely since the directors cut from 2000 or so was done in standard definition.


----------

